# Am I superstitious? Re:FreeBSD 13



## Phishfry (Jun 1, 2018)

What do you do about versioning when you have FreeBSD 13.
Call me a weirdo but that version might get skipped over here.
I have a black cat and I still wouldn't run anything with 13 in it.
FreeBSD 12 better be good!
Maybe we could do a MS and call it FreeBSD 2020.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 1, 2018)

Don't worry.  FreeBSD will upgrade from 12.999999... directly to 14


----------



## sidetone (Jun 1, 2018)

13 no longer means anything. It comes from the night of full moon, which was always the on 13th day of the month. The months and weeks are not the same, of how they were made based on the moon's cycles. The day that means something is when there's a full moon, that the word lunacy comes from, when more people are out at night, where they have statistics that there's more injuries on that night, etc...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 1, 2018)

sidetone said:


> The day that means something is when there's a full moon, that the word lunacy comes from, when more people are out at night, where they have statistics that there's more injuries on that night, etc...



Hey.... Who you calling a lunatic?


----------



## sidetone (Jun 1, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Hey.... Who you calling a lunatic?


You're psychic. How did you know I was talking about you?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 1, 2018)

sidetone said:


> You're psychic. How did you know I was talking about you?



Precognitive dreaming. I knew you were going to say that. 

I have a funny story about that... but not for here. Two actually.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 1, 2018)

sidetone said:


> 13 no longer means anything.


Neither does 666 but I seem to remember Intel using 667 instead.
How about the first manned Apollo mission. Apollo 7. As in slot machines 7-7-7.
After they lost Gus and Friends on the pad they went straight to Apollo 7. Get the connection.
Symbolism of numbers is still a thing. Especially in marketing.


----------



## xavi (Jun 1, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Symbolism of numbers is still a thing.



I work in a building owned by a Far Eastern company and there is no 4th floor. Floors go from 3 to 5, no 4, and the 4th floor buttons in all of the lifts are disabled. 
Apparently the number 4 sounds a lot like the word for 'death' in Chinese. As a joke whenever somebody new starts we send them to the 4th floor for 'orientation'.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 1, 2018)

sidetone said:


> 13 no longer means anything. It comes from the night of full moon, which was always the on 13th day of the month. The months and weeks are not the same, of how they were made based on the moon's cycles. The day that means something is when there's a full moon, that the word lunacy comes from, when more people are out at night, where they have statistics that there's more injuries on that night, etc...





Phishfry said:


> Neither does 666 but I seem to remember Intel using 667 instead.
> How about the first manned Apollo mission. Apollo 7. As in slot machines 7-7-7.
> After they lost Gus and Friends on the pad they went straight to Apollo 7. Get the connection.
> Symbolism of numbers is still a thing. Especially in marketing.


Not for 13, considering its history of why it became an unlucky number to begin with, unless you Jinx yourself. Everything considered unlucky about it in ancient times was chosen because of that connection to full moon. A baker's dozen is not considered unlucky.

666 has more meaning for being unlucky, it is part of an anomaly from dividing that produces a repeating number.

Black cats in Japan, Central America and maybe Egypt are thought to be good luck. (Black cats originated from Egypt, and cats in general were good luck there)

Space missions are very important to not Jinx the thoughts and spirits of crew and engineers, but they did go on to 13.

There are a lot of reasons to skip certain numbers, because of the power of suggestion (psychology), and relevance to unfortunate evens, but with 13, I don't see it.

In other words, I understand why 13 is considered unlucky, so it's not scary. 666 is more scary because I don't understand it as a number and because I see it in a lot in symbolism. 13 is an every day counting number. Then again, 666 is part of the same anomaly as 333, which 3 is considered a lucky number.

It can also be considered unlucky for some that we use an operating system with a daemon logo.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 1, 2018)

Easily solved my friends; this is why we have /usr/src at our disposal. Just grab the source from svn.freebsd.org (so, when the time is right: `svn co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/13 /usr/src`, then apply some interesting patches to patch the heck out of the 13) and turn it into a nice warm 14.

Problem solved! <tadaaah!>

Of course there is one small other problem... Rumor has it that it can result in severe bad luck if you tempt the FreeBSD deities like this, they don't like their sources to be used for deceit 

But then again... naah, that's probably all superstition 

(I so couldn't resist)


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 1, 2018)

sidetone said:


> but they (Apollo) did go on to 13.


Ok you got me there.
I was hoping you were younger.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 1, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Easily solved my friends; this is why we have /usr/src at our disposal. Just grab the source from svn.freebsd.org (so, when the time is right: `svn co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/13 /usr/src`, then apply some interesting patches to patch the heck out of the 13) and turn it into a nice warm 14.
> 
> Problem solved! <tadaaah!>
> 
> Of course there is one small other problem... Rumor has it that it can result in severe bad luck if you tempt the FreeBSD deities like this, they don't like their sources to be used for deceit


I often choose FreeBSD servers numbered 13, because I hoped there would be less congestion (when Internet speed were slower). It turned out, it was often about the same as others, or slightly more congested.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 1, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Ok you got me there.
> I was hoping you were younger.


Thanks to a Tom Hanks movie.


----------



## balanga (Jun 1, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> What do you do about versioning when you have FreeBSD 13.
> Call me a weirdo but that version might get skipped over here.
> I have a black cat and I still wouldn't run anything with 13 in it.



I live in flat 13 in block 13, so my address is 13/13!!


----------



## obsigna (Jun 1, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> What do you do about versioning when you have FreeBSD 13.
> Call me a weirdo but that version might get skipped over here.
> I have a black cat and I still wouldn't run anything with 13 in it.
> FreeBSD 12 better be good!
> Maybe we could do a MS and call it FreeBSD 2020.


13 is one of my favorite prime numbers, right after 7, and 11. Eleven is unbeatable, though. In German language 11 = ELF codifies the principles of the french revolution "Égalité, Liberté, Fraternité" - (in a different order, than the original).

I am in the course of revamping my BLog, it's offline in the moment. Normal font will be Verdana 13, small text in Verdana 11, heading 1 in Verdana 23, heading 2 in Verdana 19, and heading 3 in Verdana 17. You want to try the prime number font-sizing, looks very smooth.


----------



## Deleted member 54719 (Jun 1, 2018)

It won't solve all our problems until "42".


----------



## obsigna (Jun 1, 2018)

tempest766 said:


> It won't solve all our problems until "42".


I don't understand. Do you mean the font size of Verdana must be more than 42 in order to have no problems reading the text without glasses?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 1, 2018)

Numerology interests me, but I never got into it. Several people have a fascination with the number 11.

https://angelnumbersmeaning.com/angel-number-11-meaning-and-symbolism/

12:34 gets my vote and I get to see it twice a day. 

I talked to a guy the other day who does Tarot card readings as insight to guide his decisions. I trust my gut instincts and is how I got to be as old as I am.


----------



## Datapanic (Jun 1, 2018)

In some countries/cultures, 13 is a LUCKY NUMBER!


----------



## Deleted member 54719 (Jun 1, 2018)

obsigna said:


> I don't understand. Do you mean the font size of Verdana must be more than 42 in order to have no problems reading the text without glasses?



42 has unsiversal significance.  Look it up.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 1, 2018)

They did behavioral experiments with pigeons, where they would activate a lever, and randomly get a reward. Pigeons developed rituals like bobbing their heads and spinning around, hoping they had to do something else, along with activating that lever, to get that reward. It goes on to say, batters develop lucky rituals in baseball, because a little bit of luck is involved, because the ball moves faster than can be predicted or it's location observed before it's too late.



Trihexagonal said:


> I trust my gut instincts and is how I got to be as old as I am.


They say gut instincts often work. It takes too long to think things out thoroughly when there's little time to react. IMO, intuition and gut instincts often give us lots of insight. Gut instincts/inutition can be faulty at times, but when it is, there is a reason for it.


----------



## bookwormep (Jun 1, 2018)

Might as well chime in. Born on April 13th (same month and day as Thomas Jefferson), I have always felt honored and cursed.
I used to look ahead on the calendars as a child to see if my birthday was going to be Friday the 13th. Later I tried to study astrology to bring some kind of reassurance from the stars.

The Knights Templar were hunted down as heretics beginning
on the Friday the 13th, some say adding to the fear of that
day.

I put alot of time into study of math and the sciences - I think
Thomas Jefferson would approve!


----------



## michael_hackson (Jun 1, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Neither does 666 but I seem to remember Intel using 667 instead.



666 is still a little special when it comes to numerology. One of the more essential numbers is 3 -> 6, 9 in the representation of 27. My memory is failing but I did quite a lot studies on those numbers. Also Tesla would have been proud.

666 is rotated (or inversed) 999 which equals 27. Also 666 -> 18 and you are back with 9.
Even if not interested in "spiritual meaning" the number 3 is special and valueable.

If you pair solid prime 3 with solid 2 you can build the rest of the numbers arithmetically. And basically 666 is solid 2's and 3's.

Some philosophers I've met were more for the number 1 but that didn't grab my attention as much.

Would love to give more on the subject but memory is an issue.


----------



## michael_hackson (Jun 1, 2018)

bookwormep said:


> Might as well chime in. Born on April 13th (same month and day as Thomas Jefferson), I have always felt honored and cursed.



It's a cool date. You have pi in it!  413<


----------



## michael_hackson (Jun 1, 2018)

Yelp!

Here you have one of the interesting sources:
https://27project.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 3, 2018)

michael_hackson said:


> Here you have one of the interesting sources:
> https://27project.wordpress.com/about/



Why 27? was a poster when I was a wee lad with the pictures of Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin and Jim Morrison on it.



sidetone said:


> They say gut instincts often work.



I was dead serious when I said I follow mine. I have turned around in the middle of the highway when headed to a particular destination and gone back home because I had an overpowering feeling that something wasn't right. 

It may be been unchecked paranoia, but has served me well over time and I have learned to trust them.



bookwormep said:


> Might as well chime in. Born on April 13th (same month and day as Thomas Jefferson), I have always felt honored and cursed.



I consider myself to live a charmed life. Most of the people I used to hang out with are dead, for one reason or another, and by all rights I should be several times over.

Did I mention I wear a Terra de Fatima soil relic? I only got that a couple years ago though. I have an awesome Crucifix soil relic with a grain of sand from each Station of The Cross, too.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 3, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> I have turned around in the middle of the highway when headed to a particular destination and gone back home because I had an overpowering feeling that something wasn't right.


I was on a date with a girl and we went bowling. (Yeah, it was a long time ago.) We played one game and I started feeling very anxious. I told her I wanted to leave so we went to visit some other friends on the other side of town. About a half hour after we left that bowling alley, a tornado took out half of it.


----------



## michael_hackson (Jun 3, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> I consider myself to live a charmed life. Most of the people I used to hang out with are dead, for one reason or another, and by all rights I should be several times over.



That sounds horrid. Good thing you are alive!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 3, 2018)

michael_hackson said:


> That sounds horrid.



After night at the bar celebrating having just divorced my 1st wife, God rest her soul, I went to sleep smoking a cigarette in bed. Which of course caught fire. When the room filled with smoke and I couldn't breath it woke me up.

Without moving, I looked over my right shoulder and the whole mattress up to and along my body was a red burning ember. I had to stick my head out the window to get a breath of air, feel around on the floor for a piece of my clothes, get another breath, more clothes till I could get outside.

When the firemen dragged it outside it hit the air and burst into flames. They said it was an older mattress, had it been a new one it would have put off poisonous gasses and I wouldn't have woken up.

It left a burn mark on the floor and the dresser on my side of the bed, but didn't singe a single hair on my arm or burn me at all. I have quit smoking and haven't drank in 22 years, so it was not a lesson lost on me.

I wouldn't say it was horrid, a bad way to wake up, but at least I woke up and life goes on for me.


----------



## michael_hackson (Jun 4, 2018)

Hmm, that's a story!
For others' well being I hope that was only a lie pulled by the firemen to learn you a lesson since I think it's weird if they would allow to make new matresses putting of poisonous gas when put on fire.

Smoking in bed is a quite common thing for accidents like that.
Still good thing you managed the whole thing.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 4, 2018)

michael_hackson said:


> Hmm, that's a story!
> For others' well being I hope that was only a lie pulled by the firemen to learn you a lesson since I think it's weird if they would allow to make new matresses putting of poisonous gas when put on fire.



This was in 1984 and I don't know what materials they used back then.

I do know he looked to be anything but kidding or trying to scare me when he told me that, and looked like he knew what he was talking about. If you had seen the smoke in the apartment, the way that mattress was smoldering and how it burst into flames when it hit open air, there was no lesson needed taught.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 4, 2018)

Wow Tri, you do have 9 lives.
Can you imagine being trapped in a capsule with a pure 02 fire.
https://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/apollo-1-tragedy/
I have read the transcripts from the various committees investigating this and it really sounded preventable.
It was only a test. No rockets igniting, a simple frayed silver wire or something caused the spark.
The Velcro used inside the capsule was also found to be flammable under pure oxygen conditions.


----------



## rootbert (Aug 16, 2019)

yesss! 13! some people just don't care about version numbers ;-)


----------



## userxbw (Aug 16, 2019)

Numbers:
Mathematics of Phi, 1.618, the Golden Number


----------



## moridin (Aug 16, 2019)

What a nice thread! 

Why is there nothing being said about the SVN revision 12.0-RELEASE was built from (just in case, it's r341666).


----------



## CraigHB (Aug 16, 2019)

I was in Las Vegas a couple weeks ago and the hotel I was in had a 13th floor and I was on that floor.  There's some numbers I just don't like and that's one of them.  It used to be hotels skipped 13, but they don't do that in Vegas anymore.  I think it's because 13 is a lucky number in Asia and of course Vegas gets a lot of tourism from there.  There's a lot of Asian property ownership there as well.  In any case I'd be happy if FreeBSD were to skip to version 14.


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Aug 16, 2019)

I had a Bible once that said in a footnote that 666 can be interpreted as "perfect work" or "perfect imperfection". Six because God worked to create the cosmos for six days, (his work was imperfect until he rested on day seven) and three digits because three symbolises perfection.
I find it very interesting that two dominant and very bloody ideologies of the 20th century, Communism and Nazism, both had an unhealthy preoccupation with work: Communism with its emphasis on worker rebellion, production, the hammer and sickle etc., Nazism.. ? What was written over the gates of Auschwitz Birkenau? "Work Makes Free".
I don't think any of the above happened by accident.


----------



## recluce (Aug 16, 2019)

Hmm, if we skip 13, we would also have to skip 14 on behalf of our Chinese friends, where 14 is interpreted as "guaranteed death". See here: Chinese Numerology

If we likewise respect unlucky numbers of all other cultures, I guess there won't be anything left to use as a version number....

Btw: I have seen hotels that did not have a 13th or 14th floor...


----------



## CraigHB (Aug 16, 2019)

I think the hotels only do that for practical reasons.  A lot of Americans probably ask for a different floor from 13.  A lot of Asians probably ask for a different floor from 14.  Just saves the front desk a lot of trouble.  There would be no practical reason for FreeBSD to avoid 13 other than a consensus they should, which probably won't happen.


----------



## recluce (Aug 16, 2019)

The practical reason for FreeBSD would be to avoid admins/users defecting in droves, as they would rather brave systemd than the dreaded number 13... nah, not going to happen...


----------



## Crivens (Aug 17, 2019)

Let's just call it %1101 and smile all the way to the beach...


----------



## Beastie (Aug 17, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Let's just call it %1101 and smile all the way to the beach...


While we're at it, let's confuse people and call it FreeBSDD or FreeBSD 15.


----------



## CraigHB (Aug 17, 2019)

Crivens said:


> Let's just call it %1101 and smile all the way to the beach...



Well I live at the beach and I'm already smiling, but it's a binary world anyway.


----------



## freq (Aug 17, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> What do you do about versioning when you have FreeBSD 13.
> Call me a weirdo but that version might get skipped over here.
> I have a black cat and I still wouldn't run anything with 13 in it.
> FreeBSD 12 better be good!
> Maybe we could do a MS and call it FreeBSD 2020.



Got the number 13 tattooed on my neck - when the ink starts to itch, then the black will turn to red.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 17, 2019)

As for being lucky or unlucky, I often get the two confused.


----------

